# Vaping and epilepsy



## kelly22

I am a 32 year old male and suffered a stroke at age 22 ,as a result ic developed epilepsy from the brain injury been caping around 6 months and uv suffered 2 full blown seizures since starting vaping, IV noticed this hapenned both times when I tended to chain vape and on some Reddit posts its been documented too I guess it's just a heads up to ppl suffering from epilepsy that hyperventilating can induce a seizure with epileptics ,as an active member of the SA community I thought it would be better to give
Ppl a heads up rather than another group coming along and demonizing vaping what also leads me to believe that chain vaping can cause a seizure is the fact that during EEG tests iv been for ,they try to induce s seizure by taking you hyperventilate vape on n stay strong

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## stevie g

Hey Kelly

This is good information thank you for sharing. I'd like to know if you had similar experiences with smoking cigarettes, I'm assuming of course that you did smoke cigarettes before switching?.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## kelly22

Hi there I didn't have these experiences because bthe hyperventilating is deeper wen chain vaping ,u don't really take deep long inhales n exhales wen smoking

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

kelly22 said:


> I am a 32 year old male and suffered a stroke at age 22 ,as a result ic developed epilepsy from the brain injury been caping around 6 months and uv suffered 2 full blown seizures since starting vaping, IV noticed this hapenned both times when I tended to chain vape and on some Reddit posts its been documented too I guess it's just a heads up to ppl suffering from epilepsy that hyperventilating can induce a seizure with epileptics ,as an active member of the SA community I thought it would be better to give
> Ppl a heads up rather than another group coming along and demonizing vaping what also leads me to believe that chain vaping can cause a seizure is the fact that during EEG tests iv been for ,they try to induce s seizure by taking you hyperventilate vape on n stay strong
> 
> Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk



I have a friend that suffers from epilepsy and he is a vaper. He was told by his specialist that PG is also a blood thinner and he should cut that out of his vaping, but he didn't tell him to quit vaping. He now vapes on pure VG and had no incidents since then.
I will invite him to the forum and he can share his experiences with you himself. I don't know if I left out anything from what he told me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kelly22

Thanks I think the input of epilepsy patients can help futurw vapersad also curb the demonizing of va
Ping so lets see how we can help other vapers

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------

